# more snow for Northern Illinois



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

:redbounce National weather service says 6+ inches for north of I-80 Thurs.night into Fri. 
Suppose to issue winter storm watch tonight. maybe i'll get to use the last of the salt.payup


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've heard that rumor.....
We'll see if it actually adds up on the pavement, but with that much something will.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Needs to come at night guys, looks like it will snow for you from thursday night into friday! Models printing out a decent amount of preciep for you! This late in the winter, u need night snow and temp below 32!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I got the plows and salter off the trucks. So you know its coming.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah Ill believe it when I see it accumulate on the pavement, Im a bit further north than you guys near the boarder but from the other thread on "upper midwest" the guys up there said that the snow melted during the day time on pavement since its been so warm?  So who knows, I still have some salt left over to use up too, just got done with gettin the mowers ready for cutting. Ah well, money is money. payup
Matt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its going to snow, guaranteed.


I'll be in Colorado skiing for spring break. My truck will be at the body shop.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

dlcs;544620 said:


> I got the plows and salter off the trucks. So you know its coming.


Me too!!!!!!:crying:


----------

